# Demon in my garage!



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

You guys are not going to believe this! My younger brother called me last night to talk about the recent problems he was having at home. To keep a long story short, he is going through a divorce and selling the house. He has no place to store his 1972 Dodge Demon, so he wants me to have it. We figured on a selling price to me for $500.00 :wink: 

I am going to take my truck and a trailer up to Central Pennsylvania to pick it up this weekend. The car has been in his garage for 5 years and needs my magical skills to get back on the road and to the car shows!

If you do not know what a Dodge Demon is, you can click the image link HERE

This car is kinda special. It is a rust-free California car with 70,000 miles on it. It was ordered from the factory (Have build sheet) as a base model with these options......

Mopar Rally wheels
Super 225 Slant six
Factory twin hood scoops

Otherwise, this car has no radio, carpet (rubber floormat), power steering, power brakes, or anything else fancy. It has a (3 on the tree) manual transmission.

My brother told me that it ran when parked, but the water pump was leaking and the front suspension will need work (typical for this car) and battery is dead. Also he stated that the paint has faded pretty bad.

I am creaming in my pants right now and cannot wait to get my hands on it :sayyes:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You're getting a bargain, even if it is a plain Jane. It's a good candidate for a 340 clone car.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey mullet man, that sounds pretty awesome. 

I have a Saturn AM/FM/Cassette head unit sitting in my basement. It's yours for the cost of shipping (probably like 6 or 7 bucks) if you want it. Not sure if it'll fit the car, but I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

No PS, no PB, vinyl floor covering, radio delete. This thing is screaming drive train transplant and take me to the drags.


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

I have not decided if I want to keep it original, or drop a 360 V-8 and a 4spd trans in it or not.
I think it is worth more original, but something tells me to make it a "Mustang eater".


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Just don't do anything that can't be changed back to original.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

you should set that super225 up with 6 seperate 2 inch exhaust pipes, and 6 seperate 110 cfm carbs.

like in the picture, but an inline 6 version.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

or i suppose you could just go with one of these....










if ya decide you want one, the site for it is here: http://www.prolinefuel.com/dualslant.html


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

Damn! They make fuel injection kits and Turbo kits for the Slant 6.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah, the slant six is no meek little wimp.

my dad had pictures of slant sixes in pro racing, for a long time, it was one of the best choices, due to size and weight, and yield of power.

just for reference, the slant six was such a powerful motor, that if you look in the books, the 318 v8, and the 225 slant six, each year, in the same car, (dart-225 and swinger-318) almost put out the exact same amount of power.

also, because of the success of the slant six, it appeared in countless mopar vehicles, and even AMC made several cars with them such as the pacer.

the marine version for boats, puts out a reported 300 hp and 270 lbs of torque. and that's with only factory done mods.

i've even heard that the cylinder wall is still kinda thick, allowing for a little bore over, although, the 225 is the bigger of the two engines cast from the same block so the bore is almost maximised already.


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

A little update..................

I safely towed the Demon from Central Pennsylvania to Ohio with a trailer hooked to my 95 Chevy 1500 4X4. I was wrong about the year. It is a 1971 model.

The engine will run if you pour fuel into the carb, so the fuel line might be gelled from sitting four years. The master cylinder was empty and no brake pressure. When the weather gets better, I will start working on it.

I took alot of pics, but gotta get them developed before I can post 'em.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You might visit here from time to time: www.moparchat.com


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

Here are pics of the Demon in my garage.................................


































:heartlove


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow, looks to be in pretty good shape. Cute kitties too :laugh:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Motorcraft battery in a Dodge. Nice touch


----------

